# Kiptopeke fishing and a harrowing experience



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Fished the concrete ships on Saturday with not much to show, flounder were being caught up to 26", but not by my boat. Sheeps or togs were biting on the fiddlers, but couldn't bring the line tight. We got back to the beach and watched a guy and his wife launch a tandem boat with a trolling motor, which moved that boat along at a pretty good pace, I was kind of jealous. They made it about half a mile off the beach and I looked up and they had capsized. I watched for a split second and realized they were in serious trouble. I paddled out and they had righted the boat, but the main hatch was gone and the boat was full of water. I got the wife back in the boat, but it capsized again (I almost went over too) as he tried to get back in, there was just too much water in the boat for it to float with them in it. We got it righted once again and I secured their boat to mine with my anchor line. I was not making headway with both of them clinging to the boat and I motioned to my brother in law and son (11 years old) to come and help me. My son took control of their boat and paddled it in and my brother in law and myself each took one of the people in to shore. The gentleman was humbled by the experience, and it also gave me a different outlook on kayak fishing...it can be dangerous, and bad things happen when you least expect it. The boat ended up with 75-100 gallons of water in the bilge, which made it useless. I am very proud of my son, he is excited that he was able to spring into action and help make a difference. Both people were wearing life jackets, which likely saved their lives as the current was steadily taking them towards the concrete ships with an outgoing tide and 10-15 east wind.

Sorry for the long story, but this can be a lesson to all of us. It *CAN* happen to you, be prepared and make sure your boat is prepared. No matter the cause of this incident, I am just glad those folks lived to fish another day. Tight lines to all of you, and look out for your fellow kayakers.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Congrats you did well on the life saving. It sounds like you and your help had level heads to help these people in distress from drowning. You should be commended. Way to go.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Great Job guys*

I've said it before and I'll say it again a trolling motor on a yak will write a check your @ss can't cash.. If ya can't paddle it don't do it.. JAM


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

JAM said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again a trolling motor on a yak will write a check your @ss can't cash.. If ya can't paddle it don't do it.. JAM


amen to that. good job on getting those people back safe. every time you go out on mother nature u take the chance and throw the dice, most times u win, some times u dont


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

It was very observant of you - Good job !

I have foam pool floats inside my SOT to keep it floatable, and I never go out without wearing a life preserver . But I never thought of the main hatch being blown after a capsize ... they must have been on a SOT (?)

The issue of helping another kayaker reminds me that i have never been in a position to do that, so I have never self-trained for it. Which reminds me, maybe I need to bring a tow rope in the "ditch bag"/dry bag . Thanks for the 'heads up'

Fishwander


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Great job to you guys! Someone owes you a cold one for being so alert. It is crazy how fast a fun day can turn tragic.


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

If you don't carry a hand pump, you should invest the $15 to $20 and get one. If you are in a sit on top, and spring a leak or pop a hatch, you are a sitting duck without one. I recently had occasion to help a buddy out who had a small hole in the keel of his boat caused by dragging it on pavement. The previously applied patch came loose, and it started filling with water. This was on sheltered flat water, with only a mild headwind. He is a big guy, but carrying an extra load of water in the hull was significantly cutting down his headway. We pumped his hull out in 5 to 10 minutes, and he was back in business to make it back to the launch. In a situation like the one described in this thread, having a pump would have turned what was a crisis into just a mild inconvenience.
Todd F.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

What is wrong with SIT IN kayak paddlers in my area?

Recently during summer vacation, I have been training young kids (8-15 years) in my communities in a local reservoir whenever I have 3+ hours. I noticed that many paddlers were not wearing PFD. This really bothers me but I did not say anything to them.

There were usually 5- 12 kayaks in the reservoir. 75% of kayaks were SIT IN. All SOT Kayak-Fishing paddlers wore PFD. 2 out of 10 SIT IN kayak-Fishing paddler did not wear PFD. 8 out of 10 SIT IN (non-fishing) paddlers did not wear PFD. All paddlers not wearing PFD were old people, much older than me (56). And they don't look they were physically capable of doing self-rescue. I checked some of their SIT-IN kayaks to see if they have floats under bow and stern when they went back to their vehicles. Obviously no PFD, no floats in the SIT IN kayaks.

They were the good examples of what not to do for young kids. All my trainees (young kids) did the self-rescue first. Yesterday, a young kid (9 years old, my trainee) kept pointing out that SIT-IN kayak paddlers weren't wearing PFD each time they passed by us. I did not understand why those old paddlers don't wear PFD.

Should I tell them about PFD? 
Is this happening only my area?

Joe


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> What is wrong with SIT IN kayak paddlers in my area?


Obviously, if they capsize , the pfd that they were using to cushion their butts ... just becomes more flotsam . They aren't thinking "safety" , they are thinking "comfort". They are dressing for the air , rather than the temperature of the water.

I have two pfd's for my SOT Prowler,1) a conventional foam for cool/cold water , and 2) an autommatic inflateable "suspender type" for warmer waters . I am planning on getting a mesh pfd for the really hot weather.

In New England waters many kayakers will carry two different radios : 1) a FMS radio for chit-chat among yaker fishermen , and 2)a marine VHF marine Transceiver for weather and *emergency calls ONLY*. When a crisis occurs , and you need emergency services , the VHF can become a lifeline .

True safety is never an accident, it takes careful preparation.

Fishwander


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way to go. They were VERY fortunate that you were in the area.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

we need more people on the water like you...............tite lines..........<)))>{


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Great save!*

Great save!
They were lucky you were there.

Coming from the river running side of things where we all had sit-in boats I have one suggestion:
canoe over canoe rescue
You can look it up in the Boy Scouts Canoeing Merit Badge book, or on youtube.

Back in the day we would do this for each other in open boats (Canadian canoes) and kayaks on the Rappahannock, Potomac, James, and bigger rivers down south. Always fun when the next rapid was closing quickly and everyone is back in the boats and set up in time. We got fairly good at it because the motto was “if you’re not swimming you’re not playing hard enough”.

Anyway, I always appreciate hearing about a successful rescue, good for you and your son!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

~If you don't carry a hand pump, you should invest the $15 to $20 and get one. If you are in a sit on top, and spring a leak or pop a hatch, you are a sitting duck without one. I recently had occasion to help a buddy out who had a small hole in the keel of his boat caused by dragging it on pavement. The previously applied patch came loose, and it started filling with water. This was on sheltered flat water, with only a mild headwind. He is a big guy, but carrying an extra load of water in the hull was significantly cutting down his headway. We pumped his hull out in 5 to 10 minutes, and he was back in business to make it back to the launch. In a situation like the one described in this thread, having a pump would have turned what was a crisis into just a mild inconvenience.~
Todd F. 


Thanks again Todd! But you now know I had Eric weld the hole for me. More fun times to be had!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

ToddF said:


> If you don't carry a hand pump, you should invest the $15 to $20 and get one. If you are in a sit on top, and spring a leak or pop a hatch, you are a sitting duck without one. Todd F.


That is good advice Todd.
When some one mentioned a hand pump I always thought I don't need one I paddle a SOT .
I never thought about a leak in the hull.:redface:
Think I'll invest the 10-15 bucks!


----------

